# Feeding sub in winter...???



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

Obviously, my weather is different than yours. I relied on the forecasts and have been feeding or making pollen sub available in small quantities since November. They seem to be thriving and my hives are still heavy with stores. (knock on wood). You might do an extensive review of the available weather data and predictions for your area. Make your guess from there.


----------

